# Need help with Identifying this bike



## lindy (Sep 13, 2009)

Can anyone help me ID this bike. The only markings I can find are:
The brakeset is a New Departure Model D
The rear sew on tire has Made in the USA and U-8-V
Under the rear tire there is a Western Giant tire
It has a Federal 95 reflector
It has a Dennis Mitchell basket


----------



## kunzog (Sep 13, 2009)

The front fork appears to be a Mead Ranger with the raised area along the length of the fork legs. The tires are not "sew on" but "Single Tube" tires, similar to sew ons but were molded in one piece and inflateable. During hard times, riders often made a "boot" from a regular tire to slip over their damaged tires so they could still ride.


----------



## lindy (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help Kunzog. After further investigation,I'm thinking it's a 1916+-Mead Ranger.
Cheers,
Lindy


----------

